# Solved: Start-Up Delay Program



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Can anyone give me a link to a program that delays start-up applications?
Thanks............
__________________


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

This might be what you're looking for http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Startup_Delayer/1088376249/1


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks, stantley


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Out of curiousity, why do you want to do this?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

To make my computer start faster, ect., ect...


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Putting delays in the startup programs shouldn't make it start any faster!

Getting rid of unnecessary ones will have a much greater affect.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

It will because 5 apps won't try to start at once.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks again, stantley, that worked well.........solved...


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You're welcome, I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

More curiousity .....

What is your config? OS, Processor, Ram?

And, after you implemented these delays, how much faster is your bootup?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

WhitPhil said:


> More curiousity .....
> 
> What is your config? OS, Processor, Ram?
> 
> And, after you implemented these delays, how much faster is your bootup?


Why are you so nosy??


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I was just wondering, no offense, also you can click the little computer next to my name to find my specs.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Nosy??

Only because, to me, it makes little sense to try and do this. Windows is a multiprogramming system, meaning it can handle many, many things simultaneously. 

So, given that you are actually seeing an improvement, I was wondering exactly how much that was.

(BTW: are you one of those who have either disabled Prefetch or regularly delete all the files in that folder)

And, thanks for the tip re the PC icon. Had never noticed it before. lol


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

WhitPhil said:


> Nosy??
> 
> Only because, to me, it makes little sense to try and do this. Windows is a multiprogramming system, meaning it can handle many, many things simultaneously.
> 
> ...


How can you disable/enable that?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

In the registry.

Many "tweak" programs give you the option, and some "cleaning" programs "clean" the prefetch folder.

Either can/will result in a slower bootup and apps starting more slowly. (Since you had concern about the boot speed, I was just wondering if you had negatively, contributed to it?)


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, ok WhitPhil thanks, and to answer your previous question it did speed up my PC a little bit.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

ferrija1 said:


> Oh, ok WhitPhil thanks, and to answer your previous question it did speed up my PC a little bit.


Thanks. If the answer had been "a lot", I would have been amazed!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah...I wasn't expecting it to speed my PC up that much.


----------

